# A load of bull?



## Morpheus uk (Sep 23, 2008)

They got the Guiness worl records 2009 in shops now, and having a quick scan they have Toxodera denticulata is it? as the largest mantis at 20 cm, i found that believable but it says that recently an even larger undescribed mantis is being kept in the pet trade?!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2008)

:blink: Do you have a link to where u seen this?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 23, 2008)

http://viewer.zmags.com/showmag.php?mid=swrts#/page20/

On the pages named RAINFORESTS


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 23, 2008)

> Toxodera denticulata from Java has a body lenght of 20cmHowever, a larger newly discovered and currently undiscribed species from the Cameroon jungle has begun to appear inthe pet trade, dubbed "mega mantis"


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 23, 2008)

:lol: They must be talking about _Plistospilota guineensis_? or possibly _P cameroonensis_?? although i fail to see how 12 cm is bigger than 20cm :blink:


----------



## Christian (Sep 23, 2008)

A lot of...

The mantid figured is not _T. denticulata_ (which may reach 16 cm) but the smaller _T. integrifolia_. Also, there is no undescribed "mega mantis" in the pet trade, only "mega bull**it" in the heads of the editors...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 23, 2008)

Good to know!


----------



## acerbity (Sep 23, 2008)

Christian said:


> A lot of...The mantid figured is not _T. denticulata_ (which may reach 16 cm) but the smaller _T. integrifolia_. Also, there is no undescribed "mega mantis" in the pet trade, only "mega bull**it" in the heads of the editors...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I knew Christian would come regulate.

Time to go crack some heads!


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 23, 2008)

The 'new' large species that is being referred to as 'Mega-Mantis' is _Plistospilota guineensis_. It really isn't new, only to those that have only seen it in the UK over the past two years. I got the original stock from a breeder in France in 2006. It was named Mega mantis by another breeder last year. There have been statements written that suggest it grows to 17cm, but I've never seen one longer than 12cm


----------



## The_Asa (Sep 23, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> The 'new' large species that is being referred to as 'Mega-Mantis' is _Plistospilota guineensis_. It really isn't new, only to those that have only seen it in the UK over the past two years. I got the original stock from a breeder in France in 2006. It was named Mega mantis by another breeder last year. There have been statements written that suggest it grows to 17cm, but I've never seen one longer than 12cm


The species is beast.  

All of these "mega mantis" things have turned out as bull...


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 23, 2008)

Dude I want a 20cm mantis lol


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 23, 2008)

"what shall i feed it today.. a mouse!!!"


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 23, 2008)

I know, I'd have to make sure my toy rat terrier would'nt be near it because they would prolly duke it out till the end lol.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 23, 2008)

yeatzee said:


> I know, I'd have to make sure my toy rat terrier would'nt be near it because they would prolly duke it out till the end lol.


no not really it will more be something like a long grass-like mantis.

if it had the builds of a hierodula you probably could worry...


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 23, 2008)

Does anybody breed them or own them because that would be a sweet mantis to have in the hobby. I would love to own one.

THEY ARE MONSTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vafan13 (Sep 23, 2008)

yeatzee said:


> Dude I want a 20cm mantis lol


Heck, why not 30? =P

hmm. If a 10cm hierodula, etc. can take down hummingbirds and small snakes, what could a 30 cm hierodula take out? o_0


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldnt think so looking at its build, very vlimsy and elongated, some big mantids such as Euchomonella are big but only eat small prey items, who knows what feathered mantids eat.

Plus there are no feathered mantids in culture apart from a relative of them which dont look half as good, they are protected and extremly hard to keep


----------



## vafan13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> The 'new' large species that is being referred to as 'Mega-Mantis' is _Plistospilota guineensis_. It really isn't new, only to those that have only seen it in the UK over the past two years. I got the original stock from a breeder in France in 2006. It was named Mega mantis by another breeder last year. There have been statements written that suggest it grows to 17cm, but I've never seen one longer than 12cm


Does anyone sell them? They are pretty beastly looking. o_0


----------



## etb99 (Sep 25, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> "what shall i feed it today.. a mouse!!!"


You mean like

?


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 25, 2008)

etb99 said:


> You mean like


ahh the famous video from national geographic


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 26, 2008)

23yroldkid said:


> Does anyone sell them? They are pretty beastly looking. o_0


I've not managed to have even one spare after breeding two geneartions of them - they are a pain in the butt :angry: 

Maybe this year will be better......


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 26, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> I've not managed to have even one spare after breeding two geneartions of them - they are a pain in the butt :angry: Maybe this year will be better......


Why? Does the female keep eating the male?


----------



## Birdfly (Sep 26, 2008)

No they just keel over dead at the drop of a hat :blink: 

Rob if you had any spare they'd be coming to me right  

female












male






nymph


----------



## Morpheus uk (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh and they like the taste of their own arms right Rob? :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW they look wicked


----------



## vafan13 (Sep 26, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> WOW they look wicked


Yeah, they aren't pretty, they're just badass looking. Some nasty looking forelegs on those things.



Birdfly said:


> No they just keel over dead at the drop of a hat :blink:


Are they just really picky with temp/humidity or what?


----------



## etb99 (Sep 26, 2008)

VERY impressive. Hopefully you'll have better luck next year, I'd certainly want some of those at some point. In the first pic that female looks like she's looking for trouble :lol:


----------



## sidewinder (Sep 26, 2008)

Impressive, but the proportions don't appeal to my eye.

Scott


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 26, 2008)

I like 'em!


----------



## vafan13 (Sep 27, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I like 'em!


Me too. Not pretty, but they look like they can inflict a (relatively) large amount of violence. Much like, say, an A-10 "Warthog".

Man, I want one.


----------



## Rob Byatt (Sep 28, 2008)

23yroldkid said:


> Not pretty


 :blink: 











I think these have some of the nicest colouration of any species


----------



## etb99 (Sep 28, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> I think these have some of the nicest colouration of any species


You've made your point. Now breed some more so I can have some as well


----------



## vafan13 (Sep 28, 2008)

Rob Byatt said:


> I think these have some of the nicest colouration of any species


When I think pretty, I think orchid mantis, idolomantis, ponies, princesses, etc. Like, say, an F-22 Raptor. Amazing, beautiful machine, but I would never call it "pretty". I guess it depends on how you define "pretty."

Anyways, whatever you call it, I want one.  

Also, do you have a shot of the full backside of the mantis?


----------



## TylerFerretLord (Oct 5, 2008)

23yroldkid said:


> what could a 30 cm hierodula take out? o_0


Small children, preferably the loud whiny ones. :lol:


----------



## vafan13 (Oct 5, 2008)

TylerFerretLord said:


> Small children, preferably the loud whiny ones. :lol:


They do seem to be attracted to high-movement prey. :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Oct 5, 2008)

TylerFerretLord said:


> Small children, preferably the loud whiny ones. :lol:


In that case i'm going to buy an ooth :twisted:


----------

